# New to me truck, plow question



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Picked up an 03 f350 the other day for a great price, has the 5.4 which is only negative. Has a western ultra mount, curious if my 9' pro plus would be to much plow for this truck? Use it now on anf550. According to western website, 8.5' is all that they recommend


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think you would be alright. Buddies old truck was a 1999 f250 with the 5.4 and he ran a boss 8.5 foot since new and traded the truck with a little over 200,000 on it. However I think you snow out east is a little wetter and heavier than in the midwest.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I have an 02 f250 and run a 9' Snoway V on it with no problems. Your 350 will do just fine.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

A lot of our plowing is at the coast or within a few miles so is typically a very wet heavy snow.

Not a V my plow... I assume 6" more than what recommended (want to use 9' pro plus) wouldn't be a big deal, just looking for some one who runs one, with or with out problems.

Wish truck had better motor than the 5.4 but price and miles with plow mount/wiring couldn't pass it up


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I think for the smaller storms you should be fine but and major storm you might me asking a lot from the 5.4


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

What gearing? I have an 07 f250 with 5.4 and 4.10 gears run an 8.2 VXT. No problems


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

ponyboy;1642378 said:


> I think for the smaller storms you should be fine but and major storm you might me asking a lot from the 5.4


I have an 02 f250 with a Snoway 9'2" V plow.iThat 5.4 will push anything I put in front of it or pull behind it. I did upgrade the computer program with a tuner though. I had a 2 yard Salter on it last year also. Way over weight but it performed wonderfully.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have an 08 I think the gears are 3.83 not sure the wet heavy snow is a pain but I'm also comparing it to my disels


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Been plowing with our 2002 f250 5.4 Since 2005 and it has a 9.5 Foot extreme v on it now, it handles it fine, and I am in the northeast where the snow is very heavy and deep. Sure it ddoesn't do nearly as well as my diesels but it holds its own


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

5.4 is a good motor you will be fine


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree I think you will run out of traction before power.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Tony350;1642614 said:


> I agree I think you will run out of traction before power.


Agreed!! I'm so sick and tired of people saying "its to small or if ain't got a big enough motor.". Its about traction and weight.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mount her up and go


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Seems like a lot of V plows ran on it, mine will be using straight blade.
Thanks for all the info everyone!


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

So a steel 9' western pro plus straight blade should be ok for the truck. Afraid that in big storms truck won't be able to plow all the snow with that large of a blade on a single wheel axel.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Shade Tree NJ;1649126 said:


> So a steel 9' western pro plus straight blade should be ok for the truck. Afraid that in big storms truck won't be able to plow all the snow with that large of a blade on a single wheel axel.


you wont have a problem. i plowed with my 2002 5.4 f250 with the 5.4 in it and we got hit with 32" of snow from nemo last year and i had driveways to plow that had not been touched at all. it was fine


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

i did use 4 low on the driveway bc it was a mile long but i didnt have it, just did it to make it easier


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Not worried about the motor being able to handle it.

Concern is using a 9' straight steel blade on the truck, 6" larger and about 250lbs heavier then western suggests. Concerned about big, wet/heavy snow storms 8-9" +, and if truck could handle that big of plow.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

My 2006 F350 5.4 has an 8.5 mvp with wings (makes it 9'). No problems pushing, stacking, etc. worst case, you can put it in 4lo, but then it's like driving a tank. I carry about 800lb of ballast/junk while plowing.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have no problem with my 04 5.4 powered F-350. if it starts to load up, i just take less of a bite. 
but that only happens when it gets around 24 inches deep on roads that have not been plowed yet.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

As has been said, you will probably be fine and power won't be your issue. Just don't run over the recommended plow and than completely ignore the recommended ballast. Put as much weight as you can behind the wheel wells/on trailer hitch. Around here people seem to completely ignore ballast all together.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, feel a little better hearing that a 9' is possible


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i do not run any extra weight in the 02 diesel pickup, and run 300 lbs over the axle in the 04 only because the rack body only weighs just 232 lbs. 
and 99% of the time i am running in 2 wheel drive with the front hubs locked just in case i need that little bit of help. 
here in central Jersey we do not get enough snow to really be worried about running a 9 or 9 1/2 foot plow.
i have a 10 footer i use sometimes on these trucks with no problems.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I run a 9' on my 95 f250. You'll be fine


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Older thread from fall asking if my new truck could handle my plow. Well it does just fine and have since added the western wings on to it! Thanks for everyone's response back when started thread.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a f250 with the 5.4l and I'm surprised at what it can do plowing wise, you should be fine.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

More than fine! Thru some wings on the 9' plow on it and it is a beast now!


----------

